# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoçarada Pré-Natal

## Gonçalo Rio

Agora com a "desculpa" de querer conhecer mais de vós pessoalmente, venho relançar o desafio do nosso almoço.

Local: Lisboa

Restaurante: David da Buraca

Dia: 21 de Novembro as 12:45h

Fecho das inscrições: 13 de Novembro

Método de inscrição: Respondendo aqui neste post com o numero de presenças

Objectivo: conviver, sairmos "detrás do teclado", rirmos, etc, etc 

Todos estão convidados (membros do forum, lojistas, patrocinadores, importadores, etc) !

Presenças confirmadas:

Cesar Silverio
Paulo Bravo
Ricardo Rodrigues
Joaquim Galinhas
Rogério Gomes
Jeff Corado
Marcos Cavaleiro
Gonçalo Rio
Antonio Mota
Raul Bernardino
Jose Martins
Fernando Ribeiro
João Filipe Ramos
Frederico Gouveia + 1 acompanhante

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Contem comigo.
Abraço
César Silvério

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas :Olá: 

*Sempre presente!!!!!!!! Anota ai........* :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Fico contente por estares de volta ao activo Gonçalo  :Smile: 

Conta comigo para esse almoço.

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas,
> 
> Fico contente por estares de volta ao activo Gonçalo 
> 
> Conta comigo para esse almoço.
> 
> abraço


Viva Ricardo !

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

Conto sim contigo e com todos os que já se inscreveram e os muitos  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  que ainda irão confirmar a sua presença.

Abraço !

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá: 

Só vou se houver troca de frag´s  :SbOk5:  :SbOk5:  :SbOk5: cada um leva um frag e depois sorteiam-se as peças entre os presentes, como se fez uma vez em Coimbra... lembram-se ??? velhos tempos.
E... nada de frag´s minusculos não sejam forretas levem algo que se veja.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Excelente ideia Joaquim !

Quem vem tras uma frag consigo para troca de frags  :SbOk:

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Excelente ideia Joaquim !
> 
> Quem vem tras uma frag consigo para troca de frags


Com o tempo que se ficaria nao era de certa forma prejudicial levar frags?

Cumps

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Com o tempo que se ficaria nao era de certa forma prejudicial levar frags?
> 
> Cumps


Viva Frederico,

Acho que não será.  Tipicamente as frags levam 24-36 horas a chegarem as lojas desde a origem, pelo que não penso que sejam por umas horas que as mesmas morram.

Abraço !

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Gonçalo.

Então podes contar com mais um, adorava ir ao almoço. :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Então pessoal ? É "obrigatório" virem ! Venham daí essas inscrições !

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Entao quanto pessoal vai?
E qual o restaurante?
Se nao for muito caro e nao tiver testes nessa altura posso ir :Pracima:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Frederico,

Para já temos só estas inscrições, mas tenho fé que mais companheiros se juntem a nós.

Seguramente que irei escolher algo em conta.

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Vá lá pessoal !

Toca a participar e conviver !

Venham daí essas inscrições.

----------


## jeff corado

Gonçalo,

Podes contar com este seu vizinho. Quanto ao frag, só tenho bem pequeninos, resultados de má coordenação motora dentro do aqua, hehehe...

Até lá,

Jeff

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Seria bom começar a fazer uma lista dos presentes, no meu caso poderei ir tb, ja começa a estar uma malta que ja nao vejo algum tempo, sempre bom revelos de novo e conviver e falar de aquarios, :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas
> Seria bom começar a fazer uma lista dos presentes, no meu caso poderei ir tb, ja começa a estar uma malta que ja nao vejo algum tempo, sempre bom revelos de novo e conviver e falar de aquarios,


Viva Marcos,

A lista foi incluida hoje de manha (esta no primeiro post).  Vou actualizar com a tua bem vinda presença.

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo,
> 
> Podes contar com este seu vizinho. Quanto ao frag, só tenho bem pequeninos, resultados de má coordenação motora dentro do aqua, hehehe...
> 
> Até lá,
> 
> Jeff


O que vale é a intenção Jeff  :SbSourire2: 

Ja inclui o teu nome.

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Va lá malta, esta a acabar o prazo de inscrição !

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Conta com mais um
Antonio Mota

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Se aceitarem novatos nestas coisas, conta comigo também.

Abraços,

Raul Bernardino

----------


## José M Martins

Bom dia a todos!

Contem com o novato de Caparide! Algum problema se o frag for de sarcophyton? é que não têm muitas hipóteses  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  !!!!

ah: recuso-me a almoçar em locais finos e caros onde os pratos principais são peixe e lagosta  :yb620: 

um abraço a todos
zé

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Se aceitarem novatos nestas coisas, conta comigo também.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Raul Bernardino


Viva Raul,

Todos sem excepção são bem vindos ! 

Obrigado por teres aceite o convite

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Contem com o novato de Caparide! Algum problema se o frag for de sarcophyton? é que não têm muitas hipóteses  !!!!
> 
> ah: recuso-me a almoçar em locais finos e caros onde os pratos principais são peixe e lagosta 
> 
> um abraço a todos
> zé


Viva Jose,

Pode ser um frag qualquer !  :SbSourire: 

Vou ter em consideração o teu pedido de evitar locais finos  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva pessoal,

Por favor indiquem se levam acompanhante(s). Se não responderem eu assumo que vão sozinhos.

Obrigado !

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

viva Gonçalo

Assumes que vão sózinhos ??? Como bom anfitrião tens é que arranjar companhia!!! e... da boa  :SbOk:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> viva Gonçalo
> 
> Assumes que vão sózinhos ??? Como bom anfitrião tens é que arranjar companhia!!! e... da boa


 :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  Pronto ! La teremos de ir para um restaurante fino !  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  Existe um na Luciano Cordeiro, que também serve refeições  :SbSourire19:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## José M Martins

Boas Tardes!

agradeço que não comecem com estas conversas porque eu este mês tenho que comprar RV e se conseguir um aqua novo!!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Boas ,gostava de ir ao almoço, mas estou a trabalhar dia 21 e ainda não sei se
posso estar presente :yb620:  e só posso confirmar no final da proxima semana...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Bem pessoal, esta na altura de marcar o almoço. 

Alguem quer sugerir restaurantes em Lisboa ?

----------


## Fernando Ribeiro

Boas noites

Antes do fecho das inscrições, mais uma  :Pracima: 


Fernando Ribeiro

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas ,gostava de ir ao almoço, mas estou a trabalhar dia 21 e ainda não sei se
> posso estar presente e só posso confirmar no final da proxima semana...


Viva Tristão ,

Ficas em "standby"  :SbSourire: 

Abraço !

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Conta comigo Gonçalo.
1 abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Conta comigo Gonçalo.
> 1 abraço


Viva João,

ja estas na lista !  :SbSourire21: 

Alguma sugestão de restaurante ?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Trindade no Bairro Alto. Bifes, bifes, bifes, bifes... com muuuuuuuuita batata frita!!! E acho que não é caro além de ser um sítio agradável.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Seria engraçado um restaurante de sushi/sashimi não?

Já tenho saudades...

E dentro de pouco tempo começo a salivar quando tratar dos palhaços...

Abraços,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Meus caros, neste momento tenho as seguintes possibilidades:

 - Sabor a Brasil (moqueca de camarão ou picanha)

 - Churrasqueira do Campo Grande (e o seu famoso frango)

 - Sagresjaria ( bifalhada )

Aguardo mais sugestões.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas
E pa,essa do peixe cru so mesmo na aquario :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Churrasqueira do Campo Grande soa bem. A Trindade não dá para fazer reservas.

Então o pessoal não se inscreve? A seguir ao almoço podíamos fazer um tour pelos aquários da zona.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Churrasqueira do Campo Grande soa bem. A Trindade não dá para fazer reservas.
> 
> Então o pessoal não se inscreve? A seguir ao almoço podíamos fazer um tour pelos aquários da zona.


Viva Ricardo !

Lembrei-me da churrasqueira , quer por razões de saudosismo (ainda me lembro de ir lá com os meus pais), quer pelo facto de não ser peixe nem carne, mas.......frango  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Estou de acordo com o tour, acho que seria uma excelente oportunidade de conhecermos os projectos de cada um e aprendermos.

Eu ofereco o meu aquário para fazer parte do "tour"  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Quem se oferece mais ? 

E sobretudo quem se inscreve mais ? ( amanha vou efectuar a marcação )

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Boa noite a todos, 
Gonçalo gostava de perguntar se ainda poderia confirmar a minha presença(e do meu pai).
Só hoje deu para perguntar ao meu pai se dava.
So uma coisa eu nao tenho ainda no meu aquario algum coral que de para fragar por isso nao aparecia com frag

Obrigado

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boa noite a todos, 
> Gonçalo gostava de perguntar se ainda poderia confirmar a minha presença(e do meu pai).
> Só hoje deu para perguntar ao meu pai se dava.
> So uma coisa eu nao tenho ainda no meu aquario algum coral que de para fragar por isso nao aparecia com frag
> 
> Obrigado


Viva Frederico,

E claro que da para te juntares ao grupo mais o teu pai.

Ja acrescentei o teu nome à lista.

Quanto ao frag não te preocupes , eu levo um a mais  :SbOk2: 

Abraço

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Viva Frederico,
> 
> E claro que da para te juntares ao grupo mais o teu pai.
> 
> Ja acrescentei o teu nome à lista.
> 
> Quanto ao frag não te preocupes , eu levo um a mais 
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Gonçalo, sempre vamos a uma churrasqueira?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Ainda não sei. Durante a semana eu comunico :SbOk: 

Sera sempre menu com preço "fechado".

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

O que era saboroso era umas bifanas e uma imperial, ou um cozido a portuguesa... :SbBiere5: 

cumps

ps afinal sou capaz de ir com o meu avo

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

O restaurante esta escolhido:  David da Buraca

Sed querem ver a localização do mesmo podem consultar aqui: -- Grupo David da Buraca . Restaurante David da Buraca . Localização --

Decidi não fazer ementa pelo facto de sermos 15 pessoas e de e tratar de um restaurante bastante em conta e onde se come bem.

Lá vos espero as 12:45h !

Até Sábado !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Faltam 2 dias......

Sem faltas ! Vou fazer acta de presenças !  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Pois foi um senhor almoço com muito divertimento e boa disposição (conforme se ve nas fotos).

almoco211120091.jpg

almoco211120092.jpg

almoco211120093.jpg

almoco211120094.jpg

Falou-se de tudo e lá fomos perdendo a noção do tempo (saimos de la pelas 16:30h ja com o pessoal do restaurante provavelmente arrependido de ter aceito os "maluquinhos dos aquários").

Seguindo a sugestão do Joaquim Galinhas todos trouxemos uma frag e por unanimidade decidimos oferecer todas as frags ao membro "junior" do nosso grupo: Frederico.

almoco211120095.jpg

almoco211120096.jpg

almoco211120097.jpg


Esperemos desta forma incentivar os mais novos a entrarem neste hobby e que o Frederico coloque imensas fotos das varias frags ja crescidas !  :SbSourire2: 

Espero que tenham gostado, sendo certo que senti a vontade de se realizarem mais encontros destes.

Não há nada como estarmos todos cara-a-cara e nos conhecermos melhor.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

É só para dizer que eu só bebi Coca-cola, ok!

Mas foram umas boas horas de conversa de aquários, parabéns ao Gonçalo pela ideia e temos de marcar o próximo!

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Grande iniciativa!
Obrigado pelo convite e contem comigo para o próximo. 

Aproveito para agradecer a conversa que todos vós me propocionaram e para dizer que quando for grande quero ter um aquário como o do António! Lindo pedaço de reef.

Abraço a todos,

ps: quando é que fazemos o almoço de Natal?

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Gonçalo,parabens pela iniciativa,foi giro,comeu-se bem,foi um bocado bem passado.
Um senao,porque como diz o pvo,nao ha bela sem senao,tenho pena de nao ter ficado a conhecer que e quem.
Foi a primeira vez que nos juntamos e gostava,para alem de saber os nomes de quem esteve presente,de ter junto o nome as pessoas.
Par a proxima ,proponho uma apresentaçao das pessoas,para melhor nos identificarmos.
Uma obrigado pela iniciativa,e conta comigo,se for for necessario,para acontecimentos futuros :Pracima:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo,parabens pela iniciativa,foi giro,comeu-se bem,foi um bocado bem passado.
> Um senao,porque como diz o pvo,nao ha bela sem senao,tenho pena de nao ter ficado a conhecer que e quem.
> Foi a primeira vez que nos juntamos e gostava,para alem de saber os nomes de quem esteve presente,de ter junto o nome as pessoas.
> Par a proxima ,proponho uma apresentaçao das pessoas,para melhor nos identificarmos.
> Uma obrigado pela iniciativa,e conta comigo,se for for necessario,para acontecimentos futuros


Viva António,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.  De facto não nos apresentamos, pelo que fica ja a "desculpa" para marcarmos um proximo almoço  :SbSourire2: 

De qualquer forma fica aqui a lista de confirmações e presenças:

*Cesar Silverio                      * Presente
*Paulo Bravo *                        Presente
*Ricardo Rodrigues*                  Presente
*Joaquim Galinhas*                   Presente (com o seu herdeiro  :SbSourire: )
*Rogério Gomes *                     Não pode ir (enviou mp antecipadamente)
*Jeff Corado*                          Presente
*Marcos Cavaleiro*                   Não compareceu
*Gonçalo Rio*                          Presente
*Antonio Mota *                       Presente
*Raul Bernardino*                     Presente
*Jose Martins*                         Presente
*Fernando Ribeiro*                    Presente
*João Filipe Ramos*                  Não pode ir (enviou mp antecipadamente)
*Frederico Gouveia + 1 acompanhante* Presentes

Mais tarde identifico a malta na foto de grupo.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## José M Martins

Boa noite Companheiros,

Antes de mais os parabens ao Gonçalo pela ideia e sucesso e um abraço a todos os que fizeram do almoço uma realidade.
como comentado durante o almoço, no proximo cada um terá que levar o nome, o avatar e - adiciono - uma foto actualizada do aqua!!!

lamento ter saído mais cedo mas pelo que vi temos sérias hipóteses de repetir isto com sucesso!!!

a todos, um forte abraço
zé

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Muito obrigado ao Gonçalo pela excelente iniciativa e pelo excelente convivio.
Espero que se possa repetir em breve e com um maior número de participantes.

Um abraço

César Silvério

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Ola pessoal, Agradeço a todos pela surpresa que me fizeram ja esta tudo no sitio, agora so falta por aqui as fotos  :SbOk2: 

Obrigado

----------

